# Your Pre-emptive Strike



## MJS (May 21, 2007)

Here is the scenario.  You are in a confrontation.  Talking your way out is not working and its apparent you're going to have to fight.  Rather than wait for this person to throw his strike and you react off of that, you choose to pre-empt the situation.  What is your best technique/move for this?  You want this to be quick and efficient.:ultracool


----------



## kidswarrior (May 21, 2007)

From hands on hips position, web hand to throat. If he's already moving, or I need a distraction, I throw up my open hands in a placating way and yell 'I don't wanna fight' simultaneously using a toe kick to groin, knee, shin, or inside of thigh. This works just as well while backing up--even better, because any body shift is disguised. A close second in hand strikes (to web hand) would be thrust punch to the groin as I drop to low stance under his radar.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 21, 2007)

Spit in the face (to get the flinch), then kick a shin a few times until they fall down.


----------



## LawDog (May 22, 2007)

Without changing my body language or eye contact position, a short multi chambered fist strike to the solar plexis area. This would be followed by a Judo type throw or double legged sweep.
:ultracool


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2007)

Great replies! 

From a non threatening hands up position, finger jab to the eyes, followed up by a rear hand strike such as a cross or palm to the face.  Kicks...I like the idea of keeping a slightly bladed stance, with feet in a natural position.  Kick to the shin or groin followed up by striking.


----------



## dianhsuhe (May 22, 2007)

Kids Warrior took my favorite already.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 22, 2007)

dianhsuhe said:


> Kids Warrior took my favorite already.


 
Sorry.  But hey, great minds think alike.


----------



## Danjo (May 22, 2007)

From the hands up compliant position, step out to 10 o, clock and deliver a right cross to the jaw right below the ear.

Another favorite is to hit with a right cross to the sternum as hard as I can while shifting my weight to the front leg. People don't expect a sternum shot as much as they do a face or stomach shot and it's damn near impossible to flex enough to make it not hurt unless you've got huge pectoral muscles.


----------



## Doc (May 22, 2007)

Man you guys are violent. The finger jab to the eyes might get you locked up even though you may feel threatened. It could be construed as excessive when it is the initiated contact between the parties. Depends.

Consider your legal right to strike first when threatened. In places like California, an 'assault' does not include physical contact, but the mere 'threat coupled with present ability to carry out the threat.' If 'contact' is made, it becomes a 'battery.' So hitting first is legally acceptable, just be sure you 'defense' is reasonable under the circumstances.


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2007)

LawDog's has the air of experience and practicality 

Depends on how serious it is. Once I stopped of fight by smiling gently, looking the guy right in the eye and grabbing his nuts firmly but without any hesitation. Got him willing to negotiate...

In a slightly more serious situation I just looked mournful and regretful and jammed a thumb into one of the guys' eyes. Worked a charm on the rest of them. And he was very distracted.

In my very limited experience an effective and unexpected attack to the eyes or goolies - not a kick, but something that indicates you aren't bothered by getting up close and really personal - raises the stakes considerably.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 22, 2007)

MJS said:


> Here is the scenario. You are in a confrontation. Talking your way out is not working and its apparent you're going to have to fight. Rather than wait for this person to throw his strike and you react off of that, you choose to pre-empt the situation. What is your best technique/move for this? You want this to be quick and efficient.:ultracool


First thing's first; take out the lead leg.
Sean


----------



## kidswarrior (May 22, 2007)

Doc said:


> Man you guys are violent. The finger jab to the eyes might get you locked up even though you may feel threatened. It could be construed as excessive when it is the initiated contact between the parties. Depends.
> 
> Consider your legal right to strike first when threatened. In places like California...hitting first is legally acceptable, just be sure you 'defense' is reasonable under the circumstances.



Good advice. Also, I've seen guys locked up for groin shots. Seems it's considered a vital point by CA law now. Still, a 'shadowless' kick to the groin is one of my better moves, so I'd use it if needed.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 24, 2007)

KW, that was my favorite, too.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 25, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> KW, that was my favorite, too.



Good to know I'm on the same page with some accomplished MAs such as yourself, *KenpoDave*, and *dianhsuhe*. :mst: Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2007)

Great replies!  In todays world, no matter what you do, there is always a chance of problems.  Is a lock a viable move?  Sure.  Worse case scenario, I tend to fall back on the motto, "Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


----------



## Danjo (May 25, 2007)

MJS said:


> Great replies! In todays world, no matter what you do, there is always a chance of problems. Is a lock a viable move? Sure. Worse case scenario, I tend to fall back on the motto, "Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6."


 
Plus (in honor of Pirates of the Carribean):" Dead men tell no tales."


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2007)

Danjo said:


> Plus (in honor of Pirates of the Carribean):" Dead men tell no tales."


 
Very true!:ultracool


----------



## tellner (May 25, 2007)

Danjo said:


> Plus (in honor of Pirates of the Carribean):" Dead men tell no tales."



I know you mean it as a joke, but there's a chance that someone impressionable will take you seriously.

It's absolutely NOT true. People end up in prison all the time because dead men _did_ tell tales that the police listened to and the jury believed. And if you make the choice to kill someone because it means he won't be around to testify against you, then you are a murderous monster and deserve to be in jail. It really is that simple.


----------



## Danjo (May 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> I know you mean it as a joke, but there's a chance that someone impressionable will take you seriously.
> 
> It's absolutely NOT true. People end up in prison all the time because dead men _did_ tell tales that the police listened to and the jury believed. And if you make the choice to kill someone because it means he won't be around to testify against you, then you are a murderous monster and deserve to be in jail. It really is that simple.


 Only people who are impressionable enough to be influenced by Disney Pirates are in danger of taking me seriously. Chill.


----------



## tellner (May 25, 2007)

I wish that were true. Unfortunately, a fair number of what would have been good shoots have turned into convictions because people believed exactly that. They put another bullet into the bad guy because they thought it would prevent troubles with the police later in if there were only one side to the story.

The only time I told a Black Belt that he was full of **** (in exactly those words) in front of his class was over just that. He said that in a fight you should consider killing your attacker so that the bad guy couldn't sue you or get you in legal trouble.

You put limits on human stupidity. That is never a safe thing to do


----------



## kidswarrior (May 28, 2007)

I realize I've used up my 'one' post, but have been plagued by not mentioning another scenario/response, so I'm going outside the box and posting a second favorite. :uhyeah:

If aggressor is crowding me, or advancing (even better), with my arms at my sides, quick back of hand slap to groin (be sure to move your head to the side as you strike, to avoid his inadvertent head butt). Followup as he bends over is just raising back of your elbow into his chin/face. And if you want to sweep or  hock for the takedown, makes it a nice 1-2-3 technique. Works especially well against street wannabes, who generally use the 'boxing' model, so aren't covered down there.


----------



## redfang (May 28, 2007)

Last time (maybe four years back) that I was in a situation wherein I felt a pre-emptive strike was justified by the other fellows words, body language, and proximity (i.e. up in my face) where no weapons were apparent, I used a right hook to the jaw. Didn't really think about it too much, once I decided violence was inevitable and that I wasn't going to wait for him to hit me first, I just went with the easiest technique that I figured would be effective in the distance (close in). Worked like a charm, he went down like the proverbial ton of bricks. Unfortunately he had several friends nearby. It took me and my one friend a few minutes of scrapping to extricate ourselves and vamoose, but it came out alright. 

If there had been a little more distance or he had been more alert for an incoming attack and less involved in posturing and intimidation, I probably would have snapped off a quick jab then followed up with a more appropriate fight ending strike: knee, elbow, etc.


----------

